# How much are you making?



## Asuras (Jun 26, 2014)

Not sure if I'm allowed to ask this but since we are all anonymous. How much are you currently making, what is your current position, and how long have you been with Target?


----------



## paidtosmile (Jun 26, 2014)

Guest Service Attendant
$8.96 /hour
1.5 years

Current minimum wage in my state: 7.25


----------



## Backroom81 (Jun 26, 2014)

You are allowed to discuss pay despite what Spot likes to tell you:
http://www.thebreakroom.org/index.p...-the-nlrb-notice-on-ehr-that-no-one-saw.7449/

That said, discussing wages on a national board won't be too helpful due to the fact that wages are somewhat adjusted to the cost of living in your area.  But in the spirit of the thread:

$8.90, backroom, 3 years for the current term I've worked for Target.

Once you account for inflation, my current wage after 3 years is still lower than the base pay that my store had when I originally started in 1999.  Base pay in 1999 at my store was $7.00.  I would have to be making $10 now to match that and that's STILL not accounting for the higher pay grade for working in the backroom.


----------



## Noiinteam (Jun 26, 2014)

Flow $11.05 2 1/2 yrs


----------



## FlowTeam4Lyfe (Jun 26, 2014)

Currently making.....

$10.49....
Flow
and apparently making the same amount as people that started >1 year ago....THANKS SPOT

oh yeah...I've been at it since July 4, 2008...so...almost 7 years at this point


----------



## oath2order (Jun 26, 2014)

Hardlines 2 and a half years, 9.00.


----------



## Lazy (Jun 26, 2014)

9.25  year and half dayside backroom


----------



## isak922 (Jun 26, 2014)

$10.26/hr, four years at Spot... Over 3 1/2 in Electronics, and a recent promotion to GSA. Current minimum wage in my state in $8.70/hr.


----------



## Snake54 (Jun 26, 2014)

$20.38/hr 

Team Leader


----------



## ZombieGurl (Jun 26, 2014)

Snake id be jealous but if your in Canada I understand why its so high   i personally wont tell cause too many of my friends are fans of this site and they know who I am


----------



## Snake54 (Jun 26, 2014)

Haha yeah, Canada wages are higher... Just like housing


----------



## PinkZinnia (Jun 26, 2014)

Is that US Money or Canadian money?


----------



## speedy (Jun 26, 2014)

$10.35/hr  Flow  Just shy of 3 yrs


----------



## FallenAngel (Jun 26, 2014)

Started at $9/hr in Nov, now at $9.12hr.  Been here for 8 months.  Cashier/Guest Service.
Min wage in my state is $8/hr.


----------



## awbuckit (Jun 26, 2014)

10.51, cashier (was HR) 
8 years
Thank God for my 1.00 raise in 2007 or I'd really be making beans for 8 years worth of Target.


----------



## Asuras (Jun 26, 2014)

$10.81/hr as a Perishable Assistant in the Meat Department (Just got the position, was making $10.06/hr as a regular Meat Team Member). Been with Target for about 6.5 years and the minimum wage in Minnesota is $7.25. 

Yeah, only reason I asked this was because I notice a lot of newer team members getting paid close to where most people are who have been with Target for awhile.


----------



## antivibe (Jun 26, 2014)

9.50/hr Electronics
Minimum wage is 8.25
~2 years


----------



## backroomdude (Jun 26, 2014)

Logistics key carrier 16.92. Going on 6 years


----------



## Cel (Jun 26, 2014)

GSA 9 months (6 as GSA), minimum wage is $7.90, starting wage for N03s is $8.25. I make $8.83.


----------



## Triscuit (Jun 26, 2014)

8.86/hr
Pricing TM
7 months


----------



## Just Vibin (Jun 26, 2014)

12.05 an hour, minimum wage is still lagging way behind in my state @ 7.25 an hour.
Baker
~3 years


----------



## Elandora (Jun 26, 2014)

$16.05
TL, 5 years@Spot, 1 year as TL.


----------



## Softlines Owns My Soul (Jun 26, 2014)

left Target after 3 1/2 years

HRTM

9.18

started as a softlines TM at 8.00


----------



## Sanzano (Jun 26, 2014)

$9.51/hr with almost 2yrs as a guest service TM. 
State minimum wage of $9 currently


----------



## tarZHAYnotTarGET (Jun 26, 2014)

Hardlines TM
$9.39/hr (started at $9.25 in Oct). State minimum wage is $8/hr, goes to $9 in a few days (July 1st)
Been here 8 months. Already trying to determine an escape plan.

To those of you who have been here X number of years, I salute you. I'm not sure I could do it.


----------



## catrainer (Jun 26, 2014)

$8.00 Min. Wage is currently $7.25. I am a cashier/cart attendant/ hardlines/ guest service/ food ave./ fill in electronics. I am also a trainer for front end. Min. Wage will be raising to $8.00 in Aug. I have been working with the company for almost a year now.


----------



## shimmark (Jun 26, 2014)

Hardlines/Electronics
8.76 (Min. 7.25)
3 Years


----------



## theissueoftissue (Jun 26, 2014)

$18.67 
6.5 years with the company.


----------



## mrknownothing (Jun 26, 2014)

I've been with Target for over 3.5 years, mostly as a cashier but now I'm a hardlines TM. I'm not sharing my wage info because there are at least a few people from my store on here.


----------



## bluezoneproject (Jun 27, 2014)

$9.32 electronics TM
$7.25 minimum wage
6 months


----------



## sher (Jun 27, 2014)

When I started, min wage was 7.25, the store was (and still is)starting TMs off with 8.50, I think less for cashiers? Min wage is now 8.25, here.

It'll be two years in August, so I've been a sl tm for 22 months and I'm making a measly 8.72 (9¢ then 13¢ raises)


----------



## Meli4Target (Jun 27, 2014)

$11.79 as a PFresh Perishables Assistant, Ive been with target since 2007.
minimum wage in my state is 8.25


----------



## RunForACallBox (Jun 27, 2014)

Not sure of min. wage when I started, but started out at $8/hr in Electronics. First raise was 30¢. Had a bad second year and got a 12¢ raise, this past one got a 21¢ raise. $8.66/hr now. Currently stick my toe in: POG, Instocks, Electronics, Flow, Salesfloor. Been with Target since 2011.


----------



## dabeastfromtheeast (Jun 27, 2014)

$19.16 Outbound warehouse worker. Been DC-side for a year. If you can deal with the incredible pace we work at and survive on a diet of caffeine and ibuprofen, then the RDC is the place to be.


----------



## daninnj (Jun 27, 2014)

Around 9.88 after 5 1/2 as a market TM. Includes yearly raises, the 60 cent raise when the got rid of shift diff, and the 25 cent raise we got for working in market (ETL HR at the time promised it for us and had to give it). Starting was 8 and min. wage is 7.25.


----------



## PugMuffin (Jun 27, 2014)

8.63/hr in Electronics after a little over a year.


----------



## paokinawa (Jun 27, 2014)

Softlines Brand TM 
$8.57
1 1/2 years


----------



## AnOkayName (Jun 27, 2014)

$11.25/hr
1 day
TPS


----------



## INFSlave (Jun 27, 2014)

$9.80/hr
Electronics TM, Almost 8 years at spot.

I really need to find a better job.


----------



## Kompa (Jun 27, 2014)

$10.00/hr. 
Flow
1.5 years

Minimum Wage was 7.25 when i started. When it went up to 8.25, flow got a 50 cent raise. Then we switched to 6am and everyone got a 1.00 raise because of lose of the shift diff. The rest is from low raises.


----------



## MissionStarlight (Jun 27, 2014)

$8.86 base (unless I rack up enough plano hours which happens more often than not).
State min is 8.70
8 months (hi, other seasonal folk!) officially as hardlines but I bounce around between a few sections.


----------



## thetargetman (Jun 27, 2014)

Cashier 9:38/hr  9yrs this October.


----------



## yme73 (Jun 27, 2014)

I am feeling very under paid even by spots standards. But can't say what I make too many people I know on here.


----------



## pfreshdude (Jun 27, 2014)

I am being paid not enough for all the responsibility I have....basically being in role as a "CTL" and doing absolutely EVERYTHING the CTL did but not getting a cent more, yet the 2 other PAs who have hardly any responsibility and all that make about the same as me.  I dont mind doing the actual role and doing the tasks it is just a minor annoyance that I get paid about the same.


----------



## Ringwraith917 (Jun 27, 2014)

$12.40. Bike assembly. 9 years. They bumped everyone at my store up $2.00 temporarily because of hurricane Katrina & then they decided to make it permanent. We have a lot of 9+ year people at my store thanks to that.


----------



## POGguy (Jun 27, 2014)

Not enough....


----------



## Kompa (Jun 27, 2014)

You do guys feel that have been there for 5+ years and is making less than people started ago?


----------



## Retail Girl (Jun 27, 2014)

9.34/hr as a GSA. I've been here two years, and state minimum wage (which is also our


----------



## Leonhart621 (Jun 27, 2014)

$12 something. 8 years in Oct Flow/Backroom

Even though I'm only Logistics Flow/Backroom, I know stuff outside my workplace.


----------



## SeniorAP (Jun 27, 2014)

$15.02
6 Years with Spot
Sr. TPS Role


----------



## defang (Jun 27, 2014)

$8.75 min wage, making $9.04 now. Cashier for just a few weeks under a year.


----------



## tellmeaboutatime (Jun 27, 2014)

$22.40,  15+years currently SrTL Logistics. I am pretty sure that soon I will be performances managed out due to my wage


----------



## 001275 (Jun 27, 2014)

12.38/hr 
GSTL
10 months


----------



## Zlyphor (Jun 27, 2014)

$11.59/hr
Cashier, 7 months


----------



## ZombiePanties31 (Jun 27, 2014)

My answer to this is a bitter, ironic laugh that slowly dissolves into gut-wrenching, painful sobs.


----------



## BRTJ (Jun 27, 2014)

$9.17/hr
Dayside backroom
~1.5 years


----------



## TaxiCab (Jun 27, 2014)

sr tl logistics 17.91 3.5 years in current role. previous pa/backroom 11.00 1.5years


----------



## Barcode (Jun 27, 2014)

Was ~$8.70 when I was a GSA (before I quit)... Had my 3rd Anniversary then too, almost to 4th.

I am ~$8.60 now as a re-hired Electronics TM


Base pay was $8.50 for those paygrades by the way, making killer money as you can see


----------



## BullseyeBabe (Jun 28, 2014)

Zlyphor said:


> $11.59/hr
> Cashier, 7 months


Canada?


----------



## Mhugh220 (Jun 28, 2014)

Here are some wages of my TMs in the DC/MD/VA area. 

All stores in district are $62 million a year or higher, most at least 2 levels or former Target Greatlands.  

Starting at our store $9.00
Over night $10.00. 

Flow TM with 16 years was at $16.23, average for 10 years plus was $13.

6 year Flow TMs hung around $11.35

Flow/BR TLs started near $15. 

6 year BR TL was making $16.18. 

Day side backroom TM that transfered from CT was bringing in $24 at 5 years - Target fired him quickly.  

Sr.TLs start around $18.00. 

ETLs start as low as $47,000 up to $72,000+. Lower is for recent college grads while the upper is for ex military or others with management experience.  

Average household income for our area is $112,000. Average rent for studio/1 Bd starts at $1100 a month. Anything less would be found in a less desirable neighborhood,  aka ghetto.

Don't know how TMs survive on $10 an hour,  less than 26 hours in this area. Most on flow had multiple jobs. Y'all are under paid.


----------



## BaristaChick16 (Jun 28, 2014)

$10.40 Starbucks
going on two years


----------



## konk (Jun 28, 2014)

$10.50 something
BR
Almost 5 years
Minimum wage is 7.25
Started at 8.25, store switched to 6 am, got the dollar. Rest is quarter raises each year.


----------



## Ringwraith917 (Jun 28, 2014)

@Mhugh220 it would be interesting for people to post their monthly rent/mortgage along with their pay rate. So we could get an idea of if they get paid enough for their cost of living. 

For me: Rent is $450/mo.


----------



## Barcode (Jun 28, 2014)

Your guys' cost of livings must be high to be in the 10s... Jesus.


----------



## konk (Jun 28, 2014)

I pay $300 a month, but am living with my sister-in-law. Looking to move out and trying to find a place less than 750.


----------



## trowa03 (Jun 28, 2014)

Mort = 813 (steal) 3brd, 2bth, 1300sq 1qrt arch 2005
Pay = ehhh about double the high average TM (not the highest in the DC pyrimid mind you... : O

But I don't have much money at the end of the month : (


----------



## FallenAngel (Jun 28, 2014)

For me, average rent for a 2bdrm in my town is anywhere from 1100 in the not so great part of town to 1400+ in the decent parts.   Min wage is currently $8, supposed to be going up to $9.   And people wondered why I burst into tears when I saw I had 12 hours scheduled one week.


----------



## Burlseveryday (Jun 28, 2014)

$9.28/hr after 3&1/2 years with spot
Started at $8.00(pg3)
$0.18 raise after first review (E)
$0.50 promotion to pg7
$0.29 raise after second review (E)
$0.31 raise after third review (E)
Shortly after I quit, all base pays were raised $0.50. TMs earning more than the new base pay received no raise... So basically, I'd be making 28 cents more than brand new pg7 employees if I were still there. Currently at $17.96/hr with Kroger so I can't complain.
Minimum wage in the state is $7.80
Rent for a 1 bedroom apt is around 850-1050 in the nicer parts of town and 650-850 in the not as nice parts of town


----------



## ClearanceMaster (Jun 28, 2014)

Ok let me edit mine to add detail and "cost of living"
8.99/HR .. Price Accuracy TM
Started out at 7.50 at N03.. 
minimum was 7.25

.14 cent raise.. prorated(7.64)
.19 cent raise (7.83)
.27 cent raise (8.10)
.25 cent raise to N05.. (8.35)
.29 cent raise (8.64)
.35 cent raise (8.99)

N05s start at 8.50 at my store..

For a 2br apartment here its about 850/900.. in an OK area.. 730 for low income housing..
1BR is like 650-750 depending on the area.


----------



## dash11 (Jun 28, 2014)

$19.48 CTL been with Target going on 3 years in Nov.


----------



## lurker (Jun 28, 2014)

Started at $8 hr four years ago, now making close to $11.50 an hour. Former specialist, only one e review, all other reviews higher.


----------



## researchr (Jun 28, 2014)

When I left almost exactly one year ago I was making 10.99 and had been there 9 yrs. Not sure it I would have gotten a raise or not this year given the dreaded cap. Had gotten an E for review that year even though my team lead thought I deserved better. I started at $7.25 as salesfloor>electronics>price change>instocks.


----------



## IHeartCarts (Jun 28, 2014)

BR 8.71

Looking for my own place now and I have no idea how I'll be able to afford anything other than rent.


----------



## PinkButterfly (Jun 28, 2014)

I am a pog team member and I make $ 12.04. 
Rent is $ 650 a month and we live in a good neighborhood.


----------



## redandkhaki (Jun 28, 2014)

14.12 GSTL 5 Years.
My Mortage is 1060 a month 4 bed, two bath, 2500 sq ft.
Average cost for an apartment near my store is 750. No idea how anyone survives working just at target.


----------



## Dr Laytex (Jun 28, 2014)

TPS @ $13.75 
8 years (different workcenters, 4 years without a raise due to being "capped")
$7.25 minimum wage
$375.00 mortgage (Something good came out of the recession)


----------



## signing genie (Jun 28, 2014)

9.50 signing 3 years, 1 year signing and 2 years service desk

My rent is 740 two bedroom right next to my college.

Started at 7.50 then add a .12 raise and .35 raise then a 1.00 when i move to signing. Plus a .23 this year.


----------



## dragon80 (Jun 28, 2014)

Working at Target for 6 months, Average hour per week is 20-25.
$8.25 - Minimum Wage
$8.75 - Starting Pay
$8.80 - Year Review was $0.05. Wasn't working for Target in that year.
$9.80 - Got an extra $1 because they took away shift differential

Working Flow & and pushing P-Fresh/Frozen. Breaking down the pallet, pushing and backstocking.


----------



## GoldenGopher (Jun 28, 2014)

$9.15 Electronics 6 years in October

Started $7.25 Food Ave October '08 Minimum Wage: $6.75


----------



## doxie71 (Jun 29, 2014)

When I left Target I was up to $9.42 an hour.
Starting wage at my store- $8.00
Moved to PA position-$1.00 raise
Yearly review-$0.42 raise
Minimum wage where I am- $7.25

Currently renting a 2 BR house for $550 a month. Decent part of town, right outside a major city. Knowing the landlords as family friends helps.

I am now making $12 as a starting wage for regular crew member at Trader Joe's.


----------



## BullseyeBabe (Jun 29, 2014)

$9.02
6+ years
TM 
High vol Super


----------



## SlapHappy (Jun 29, 2014)

This is such a depressing thread. Pardon me while I find a corner and curl up in the fetal position.


----------



## findmeharry (Jun 29, 2014)

$11.15 Softlines tm 1 year
Min wage is $9.10


----------



## Chilly (Jun 29, 2014)

Electronics TM $10.25 ----> 2 years later -----> TL $13.90
Min Wage: $9


----------



## Dave Johnson (Jun 29, 2014)

flow - $10.84
ive been doing this just over 3 years
minimum wage $7.25


----------



## EagleEye (Jun 29, 2014)

10.05/hr - Electronics TM, transferring to GSA. 7.25 min. wage in my state. Been with Target for 3.5 years.


----------



## Kompa (Jun 30, 2014)

BullseyeBabe said:


> $9.02
> 6+ years
> TM
> High vol Super


what work center are u. it has to suck giving six years for low pay


----------



## WinterRose (Jun 30, 2014)

10.something, 1+ year
Price Accuracy + Signing (mostly just signing)
Started last year at 9.something
Min. wage... 10.something. My current wage is still smaller than the min. wage.


----------



## Mhugh220 (Jun 30, 2014)

Ringwraith917 said:


> @Mhugh220 it would be interesting for people to post their monthly rent/mortgage along with their pay rate. So we could get an idea of if they get paid enough for their cost of living.
> 
> For me: Rent is $450/mo.



Our county has a high cost of living. Average minimum wage is $10, some local areas already started the $11 minimum wage. People really have to rely on other's for support. For example, a 2 BR home/apartment is roughly $1600 a month. This is a fairly decent home but I've seen studio's cost just as much. Personally, my rent is $2450 a month but I no longer work for Target and I live in a more rural setting. The closer you are to the metro or DC the more expensive rent is. The townhomes next to our Target start at $750,000 or $2000-$3000 a month for rent.  If you have children, the average cost for childcare is $300 a week, more for those under 2 years old. You can do a nanny but that ends up being more expensive ($10+ an hour, 8+hours a day).

For our area, TMs do not get paid enough for the cost of living.


----------



## salesfloor10 (Jun 30, 2014)

SlapHappy said:


> This is such a depressing thread. Pardon me while I find a corner and curl up in the fetal position.


What I find shocking is the number of TMs making close to what starting TLs now make! If only those newer TLs knew that they may have TMs who make the same if not more than they do....that would make me feel very undervalued and unappreciated by target!


----------



## Ringwraith917 (Jun 30, 2014)

salesfloor10 said:


> What I find shocking is the number of TMs making close to what starting TLs now make! If only those newer TLs knew that they may have TMs who make the same if not more than they do....that would make me feel very undervalued and unappreciated by target!



It's likely that most of those TM's are at, or close to, the pay cap. Whereas a starting TL has a greater earning potential.


----------



## Mhugh220 (Jun 30, 2014)

Ringwraith917 said:


> salesfloor10 said:
> 
> 
> > What I find shocking is the number of TMs making close to what starting TLs now make! If only those newer TLs knew that they may have TMs who make the same if not more than they do....that would make me feel very undervalued and unappreciated by target!
> ...


 
My TMs that were at their cap complained all the time about their minimal increase each year. Some TMs were making $16+, but that was their cap. TLs can go much higher. Promotion is the only way to reach greater pay potential.


----------



## Barcode (Jun 30, 2014)

jb08045 said:


> BullseyeBabe said:
> 
> 
> > $9.02
> ...


Didn't you know? We work for Target!

In all honesty though this makes me envious of some lol.

I guess I just get the shaft.. Saw another high vol super target peep making only 9 after 6 years... Yikes, just about as bad as me


----------



## Mhugh220 (Jun 30, 2014)

Costco is the place for a retail job with the average wage of about $21 an hour. Target can't compete but if you get a chance for a job at Costco, I'd take it over any TM job.

http://www.usatoday.com/story/money...s-walmart-federal-minimum-wage-obama/5029211/


----------



## quuxley (Jun 30, 2014)

$9.55/h, $7.25/h minimum wage
Flow TM, 5 mo
Not sure of store volume.


----------



## roger1roger (Jun 30, 2014)

$13.35 - 4.5 years at Target, 6 months as PTL. Minimum wage is $8.25 here. 

I pay $900/month for a shitty studio. I hate this state.


----------



## pfreshdude (Jun 30, 2014)

Mhugh220 said:


> Ringwraith917 said:
> 
> 
> > salesfloor10 said:
> ...



lol complaining about making like $5 more than most other TMs...kind of crazy.


----------



## BullseyeBabe (Jun 30, 2014)

I'm just a SFTM. I have open availability and will work just about anywhere. I'm considered a very hard worker and I've been given "awards" including Great Team Hero, TM of the year and MVP. MVP is the one I am proud of because it is decided by anonymous votes & it was practically unanimous. I'm adding all that because I always wonder if a hardworking global TM is paid so little how are my coworkers treated?


----------



## Bored Food Aver (Jun 30, 2014)

~$8.50/hr, been at it a crappy 4 years, and NOT planning on making it 5.

Base pay for my job is $7.75.

Minimum wage is my state is $7.25.


----------



## Mhugh220 (Jun 30, 2014)

Hopefully most of you have leadership that doesn't give you a hard time or give you crazy expectations that not even they could accomplish.  And also hope they take care of you by providing a meal now and then. It may not be much but a free meal during lunch is always awesome, for anyone making from $8-$40 an hour. That's probably why Target wore on me. It's tough seeing 40-60 year olds busting their ass unloading a truck every night for $10 an hour, then trying to make them implement some stupid new best practice that is horrible. ETL-Logs, take care of your good TMs.


----------



## see spot save (Jun 30, 2014)

Started at $8.75 last year, now make $8.99

State minimum wage increases to $9 tomorrow.


----------



## marketteamember87 (Jun 30, 2014)

I was making 8.28 at spot in 2008 now I'm at 11.50 team lead at another retailer bout to move up to manager going make $25  a hour.


----------



## Jason GSTL (Jul 2, 2014)

paidtosmile said:


> Guest Service Attendant
> $8.96 /hour
> 1.5 years
> 
> Current minimum wage in my state: 7.25



GSA's in my store start at 9:50


----------



## paidtosmile (Jul 3, 2014)

Jason GSTL said:


> paidtosmile said:
> 
> 
> > Guest Service Attendant
> ...



This is a regional forum, you're probably in an area with a bigger market.

Actual dollar amounts vary immensely, according to the cost-of-living in your area


----------



## Nelly (Jul 3, 2014)

I recently was hired as a cashier making $10.00


----------



## patsfan1 (Jul 4, 2014)

$9.75
1 month BR day
Gotta make that beer money somehow...


----------



## Jinroh (Jul 4, 2014)

I started at $5.45 20 years ago


----------



## FrontEndFirecracker (Jul 5, 2014)

GSA for 7 months - started at $11.50 and got $0.20 at yearly, now making $11.70 an hour. Before that, I was hardlines for about 5 months and was hired on at $10.50 an hour.


----------



## Reneeisxena (Jul 5, 2014)

$10.45 Pharmacy Clerk
Been with Target for 12 years and worked nearly everywhere, except flow,  Starbucks, and Photo.
I started at $6.25.


----------



## fearlessprice (Jul 8, 2014)

$18.58  an hour started BR day to BRTL to Flow TL then quit then got reinstated after cashing in my sick and vacation time 4000 bucks, to BR TM back to BRTL/instocks then Flow TL key carrier currently 5 years 3 stores 9 different ETL LOG


----------



## 60SecondsRemaining (Jul 8, 2014)

Srtl log.  10 years.  24.50.  Started at 5.45.


----------



## APredux (Jul 9, 2014)

APTL, $16.50 an hour to start. Low COL area. I'm sure I got bonus points for having a degree and previous AP experience. Pro-tip: Dont be afraid to negotiate for a higher salary. They sure didnt begin with an offer of $16.50.


----------



## JuicedSoftball1 (Jul 9, 2014)

Little over $18 an hour.
Started at $6.75
Former team lead who didnt have his pay taken away when demoted. Not sure why they didnt but I didnt say nothing! =)

I am capped now unless I get an EX or higher which I have not on my past 2 reviews but its ok with me as Target is no longer my main job and for what I do for them I wont complain.


----------



## Isitonlyme (Jul 28, 2015)

Logistics expert key carrier 20.44 9 years


----------



## DoWork (Jul 28, 2015)

Started at 8.75 last year.

Make 11.65 now as a PA.


----------



## Retail Girl (Jul 28, 2015)

Old thread is old.


----------

